# Samsung 18650 INR



## Snape of Vape

So I have two of these Samsung batteries that I'd like to use in the Reo, nothing very sub ohm, RM2 is at 1.1 ohm and planning on rebuilding the Odin to around 0.8 ohm. 

Now my question is, does anyone have any experience with these? Is this safe? I've used them in the sigelei 100w before, and they managed fine. 

Battery has the following info on it:
INR 18650-29E
Samsung SDI 
2E71


----------



## Derick

Here's a review on them
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Review-of-Samsung-INR18650-29E-2900mAh-(Blue)

Not really high drain batteries - rated at 2.7A continuous and 8.2A peak

EDIT:
2.7A translates to a 1.4Ohm coil and 8.2 translates to a 0.5 Ohm coil (at 3.7V) 

You could probably use it for your 1.1 Ohm coil, but I'd keep an eye on the temp

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Snape of Vape said:


> So I have two of these Samsung batteries that I'd like to use in the Reo, nothing very sub ohm, RM2 is at 1.1 ohm and planning on rebuilding the Odin to around 0.8 ohm.
> 
> Now my question is, does anyone have any experience with these? Is this safe? I've used them in the sigelei 100w before, and they managed fine.
> 
> Battery has the following info on it:
> INR 18650-29E
> Samsung SDI
> 2E71


I would not vape on these bud.

Even if they're good for 5A, on a freshly charged battery with a 1.1ohm coil you'll be pulling 3.8amps which doesn't even leave a 2 amp safety margin.

I would suggest getting a proper battery bud.

Efest 2500mah
LG HE 2
Vtc 4
Samsung 25R

Anyways, just my 2 cents

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre

Agree with @Yiannaki above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

Interestingly Samsung lists the max continuous discharge as 2C and capacity as 2,850 making it 5.7A, see here. 

The INR18650-20R and INR18650-25R are the only Samsung batteries I know of that are commonly available and suitable for high powered vaping. They are, perhaps appropriately, listed under the "Power Tool" section of the same web site..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Thanks guys, I guess I'll just leave these in a cupboard or such as I have no use for them anymore. 

Luckily I still have some vtc4 batteries that I can use. Glad I asked and confirmed that these shouldn't be used anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@Snape of Vape how much did they set you back? I might have a use for them


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Mike honestly can't remember.


----------

